# 1k Harlequins



## Words_of_Truth

So I'm thinking of building this list just so I can get a hang of how they work, only thing not added is the new bikers they have.

*Troops*

Harlequin Troupe - Shuriken pistols / 4 Harlequins Kiss / Power Sword - 130 (Troupe Master is Warlord)

Harlequin Troupe - Shuriken pistols / 5 Harlequins Kiss - 120

Harlequin Troupe - 3 Shuriken pistols / 2 Fusion pistols / 5 Harlequins Caress - 165
- Starweaver - 70


*Elites*

Solitaire - Cresendo - 150

Shadowseer - Mastery level 2 - 85

Death Jester - 60


*Fast Attack*

Starweaver - 70

Starweaver - 70


*Heavy Support*

Voidweaver - Prismatic cannon - 80

Total - 1000


----------



## Orochi

Having been delayed my Codex (no-one in my flat share decided to answer the door this morning), I can't offer much.

However -

Power Sword on the Warlord? Is this worth it, more so than just taking a Kiss?

Can't say what the Crescendo does for the Solitaire, but I would want to increase his Blitz assault potential.

The Death Jester... He is on his own? and he doesn't fit in too much with the rest of the Armies speed?


----------



## Words_of_Truth

Orochi said:


> Having been delayed my Codex (no-one in my flat share decided to answer the door this morning), I can't offer much.
> 
> However -
> 
> Power Sword on the Warlord? Is this worth it, more so than just taking a Kiss?
> 
> Can't say what the Crescendo does for the Solitaire, but I would want to increase his Blitz assault potential.
> 
> The Death Jester... He is on his own? and he doesn't fit in too much with the rest of the Armies speed?



I figured the power sword is more consistent and will help with power armour. 3/4 ap3 attacks as opposed to 2/3 normal attacks and 1 str6 ap2 attack.

Just read I can't give Crescendo to the solitaire so will have to switch it over to the Troupe Master or Shadowseer. (its a pistol that does ranged attacks equal to his attack characteristic, prior to blitz tho) Will drop it and give a second Shadowseer haywire grenades so he can babysit my tank hunting squad.

I could replace the Death Jester with another Shadowseer, would probably be more useful.

Maybe this is better.



*Troops*
Harlequin Troupe - Shuriken pistols / 4 Harlequins Kiss / Power Sword - 130 (Troupe Master is Warlord)

Harlequin Troupe - Shuriken pistols / 5 Harlequins Kiss - 120

Harlequin Troupe - 3 Shuriken pistols / 2 Fusion pistols / 5 Harlequins Caress - 165
Dedicated Transport - Starweaver - 70

*Elites*
Solitaire - 145

Shadowseer - Mastery level 2 - 85

Shadowseer - Mastery level 1 / Haywaire Grenade - 65


*Fast Attack*
Starweaver - 70

Starweaver - 70

*Heavy Support*
Voidweaver - Prismatic cannon - 80

- 1000


----------



## Orochi

I feel the utility a second ShadowSeer brings maybe a little more effective.

A canny opponent would catch the DJ when he is alone, and I they don't take too many shots to put down.

I think I'll be gearing toward a similar list, allied Wraithlords will certainly be something I will consider.


----------



## Words_of_Truth

Yeah I'll probably do this list and perhaps add some bikers and then ally something from Dark Eldar or Eldar depending on what takes my fancy to bring it up to 1.5k.


----------



## Mossy Toes

Not seeing much in the way of anti-armor, apart from the 2 fusion pistols and a S7 lance...


----------



## kickboxerdog

Mossy Toes said:


> Not seeing much in the way of anti-armor, apart from the 2 fusion pistols and a S7 lance...


the caress works well , causing auto glance on a 6 to hit, I run 6 harlies with 6 of them in a star weaver , I managed to take a land raider out today with them and then mop up the terminators inext turn when they charged me , but other than the lance there's not much option from shooting to take out armour effectively.


----------

